# Soda machine lines coke cola??



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone now were to get these soda lines. Pex with crimp rings, white with a red strip pipping.. It's for a McDonalds..
Plumbing supply and big box stores don't have them. I wonder if I have to get it threw coke cola??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I would think you would have to go to the bottler and that would be coke


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Or go thru beverage server supplier... got my from commerical resturant suppler which also sell disepenor(sp) for drinks..


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The drink supplier usually take care of their lines.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Its just 1/4" vinyl tubing
http://www.sodadispenserdepot.com/hose.html


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Make sure you use stainless pex fittings.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

The inner diameter was different with 2 separate 3/8" line.. We got it just a few barb fitting later..

The manager comes up to me and says they have no OJ. Then 15 min later he runs up to me and says we have no soda. That happened at 11:45am. That one gave me a gray hair.. Note to self never work on soda lines that close to lunch time..


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Lines of coke? :whistling2: no thanks but I appreciate the offer


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Lines of coke? :whistling2: no thanks but I appreciate the offer


Lol...


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Mmmmmmm orange drank


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Hillside said:


> Mmmmmmm orange drank


That amc torrance by you, well about 10 years ago the soda ate the cast line and what a nightmare that was! if you ever break concrete there, all the conduits are in the concrete and they are all running next to the main concession stand!


----------



## mtl723 (Mar 31, 2012)

Where I live most o the soda lines are 3/8. I have had to repair some lines at a couple of bars cause it's easier for them to get me there than the bottling company. Your supply house should sell 3/8 pex and pex fittings but you could also go buy your own tubing and the pex fittings and rings will work since its not a lot of pressure.


----------



## ToecutterPA (Oct 13, 2012)

You're using pex to deliver the food product? 
Didn't know pex is code compliant. Plus I don't have a 3/8 crimper 
On my pex tool.


----------



## ToecutterPA (Oct 13, 2012)

slickrick said:


> the drink supplier usually take care of their lines.


bingo!


----------

